# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Om de 2 weken ongesteld

## Ayse

Lieve mensen,

Ik ben 26 jr. en wil graag zwanger worden ben nu al bijna een jaar bezig. Helaas nog steeds niet zwanger. Ben sinds ik gestopt ben met de pil om de 2 weken ongesteld... zeer lastig maar goed... Bij de gyneacoloog geweest en die vermeldde na onderzoek niks aan de hand 2 a 3 keer in de week sexen en het komt vast goed..Heeft iemand anders dit ook meegemaakt?? En komt het wel echt goed om de 2 weken ongesteld kan toch nooit goed zijn??

----------

